

Goog Analytics question - heretic

I have a site with many user generated pages. Should I embed the analytics code in every page on the site, or just select few?
======
bigtoga
I guess I don't really understand the question. My first thought was "Just put
the code in your footer in your template(s) so that it is on every page".
Isn't that how it's done? Perhaps I'm being a bit naive; my understanding of
GA is definitely not great.

------
astrec
Short answer: If you want metrics to include those pages - yeah.

Long answer: By user generated pages, do you mean pages over which the user
has ownership e.g. blog posts? If so, it might be more polite to analyze
server logs. Otherwise, yeah.

